# Dual Fuel Contempo



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi,

I did my first event at the weekend with a second hand contempo, but had issues running both the machine and a Macap MXD grinder off a 3400w generator (I didn't get the gas set up in time to use that). I'm no expert on this, but I thought that the pair should be fine (700w and 480w) on that, but the grinder wasn't getting enough power and I had to add it to a separate generator to enable it to work properly.

I also have an 1500w inverter (Fracino recommend 1000w) for when I run it on gas to help power it, but that kept setting off the warning sound on it when I turned the contempo on and then would trip.

Am I right in saying the generator should be powerful enough? And has anyone else had a similar issue before?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi @BertVanGoo . I would have thought the element in the contempo would be higher than 700w? In my 2 group it's 2.85kw - does it have any info on the faceplate of the machine about that? It might be why you'd need more. There is also this concept of starting watts that I'd read a little about. So it seems often times when it's trying to start up the grinder might use more than the stated 480W?

I think there are others with more info. Sorry you may have already sorted something else out in the meantime though...


----------



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

Contempo 2 groups have a electric rating of 350 watts + 2.85kw for the element , so that plus your grinder (possibly fridge etc, unsure of setup) will see you above the rating of the generator.

I assume you are using a 2 group as that's most popular. Single is 350w + 2.7kw and triple is 350w + 4kw (20amp)

Hope that helps.

Ted


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks guys. I think in my haste to get things in to a position to make it usable, I didn't read the info correctly, and just assumed that the 1000w inverter in the diagram was what power was required (I know, I know, STUPID!). I now realise thats required for when using gas and to have the machine on for the pump. All good now


----------

